# No Lights



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Guys kind of new to the off road/beach driving thing
got me a new cool beach Buggy 98 Suburban at an Auction last year never had the owners manual , so speacial light functions i dont know how to do. I understand that it is custom not to ride the beach with head lights on, on this suv the lights come on automatic with starting the engine, does any one know how to bypass this fuction , I know it must be a way to drive the beach with out the lights being on. thanx in advance any help is greatly appreciated .
dcfishman


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I hear that if you push the e-brake pedal in a few clicks it will keep them from turning on when you start the engine. Once you figure out the number of clicks, just push it in that much before starting and leave it that way while you're on the beach.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

tks for fast response my friend will definatly try this:beer:


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Duck Tape  in emergencys


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

just turn the light switch to the left,should turn them off...(this isn't meant as a smart a$$ answer).My trailblazer is the same way...


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

I have typed this many times.

There is no easy way to turn off the lights on the front of a GM truck with DRL & auto headlights, sorry. The only guaranteed way is to install 4 switches on the following relay outputs; left parking, left headlight, right parking, right headlight. That will turn off the DRL as well. This will keep the lights OFF until you turn them back on again.


There is some suggestions in later owners manuals to push the dome override button a number of times with ebrake engaged etc, but every time you start the truck the steps have to be repeated.

All the other stuff like clicks of emergency brake are a crap shoot. For one thing the ebrake doesn't have clicks anymore. So it press it down a little and see if it works. For the best results doing it this way is to slack the ebrake cable so depressing it doesn't engage the ebrake shoes. Otherwise the ebrake shoes can be burned up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just get under the hood, and pull the Daytime Running Lights fuse...No manual?? Stop by a dealer and ask which one it is.

No reason to make this harder than it is..


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

basstardo said:


> I hear that if you push the e-brake pedal in a few clicks it will keep them from turning on when you start the engine. Once you figure out the number of clicks, just push it in that much before starting and leave it that way while you're on the beach.


I know this works I have a friend that does it on his chevy pick up you can also just push the E-brake 1 click any time and the lights will go out


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

not to sound dumb, But what source of light do you use driving down the beach? I usually use my parking lights, The little amber ones that that are just one click. Its kinda hard b/c there is always wood or something in the travel lanes.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Wouldn't the only concern be to not shine your lights directly in the surf? As long as you are running parellel to the surf and off the water a bit - you should still be able to use your lights for navigation and not bother anyone on the water front. 

I can run fog lights only on my truck but that still puts out a good bit of light (but not like standard headlights). It's not worth the risk to drive in darkness.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Wouldn't the only concern be to not shine your lights directly in the surf? As long as you are running parellel to the surf and off the water a bit - you should still be able to use your lights for navigation and not bother anyone on the water front.
> 
> I can run fog lights only on my truck but that still puts out a good bit of light (but not like standard headlights). It's not worth the risk to drive in darkness.


yeah but if you are headed to the point then parellel to the surf is lighting the point.I would hate to be the guy wo burns a good drum bite due to headlights HAHA:fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

My bud who is a Chevy fan said 1 click on the Ebrake will shut them off and not put any stress on the brakes.

Some folks just don't understand the reason for no lights being on the water while drum fishing, Drum like it dark over heavy overcast while feeding and the sudden lights from your truck will spook them. I like to use the same as if your deer hunting and I drive my truck into the field and playing my raido, what ya think is gonna happen? 

I added a set of driving lights on the front of my rack and can turn them straight down so it gives me enough light to see cuts in the beach and trash but doesnt shine out over the water.
Hope this helps.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude im telling you duck tape is the chit


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

my 2000 Suburban has a button to mash that is a dome override....push it five times and all the lights go out and you can use the light switch, then to only use parking, fog, etc.

press it five times and it makes a ding noise and lights go out....do it five times again and you're back in business....with another ding and all lights come back.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

My 2000 Blazer is the same... took me forever to figure it out.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

how about using your foglights. but put clear white tape over it.

itll nullify all the glare yet itll give out a soft white glow to illuminate a short path in front of you?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I added a set of driving lights on the front of my rack and can turn them straight down so it gives me enough light to see cuts in the beach and trash but doesnt shine out over the water.
> Hope this helps.


Now this sounds like the perfect answer..


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Woodduck said:


> my 2000 Suburban has a button to mash that is a dome override....push it five times and all the lights go out and you can use the light switch, then to only use parking, fog, etc.
> 
> press it five times and it makes a ding noise and lights go out....do it five times again and you're back in business....with another ding and all lights come back.


This is to turn them off, once there on. The challenge is to fix it so they do not come on upon cranking it.....thus the suggestion about the parking brake...this procedure is documented in my operaters manual, so I assume it works.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Pretty Cool that GM thought of this.
Might be a Striper ,Surf fishermen in there higher ups..Id have guessed you had to pull a senser or fuse .. 
Allthough since i have an 88 bronco fullsize.. i dont have those funky gizmos..lol my stuffs all manual.. down to the tranny.. but not the brakes ..


----------

